# Can I use a Y connector on pre-outs?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi: I want to use the volume controlled pre-outs on my integrated amp to feed the inputs on another amp and also to feed a pair of subwoofers, so can I use the left and right pre-outs and place a "Y" connector on each,so I have two outs from each, (left and right) or will I create a problem for my integrated? Thanks, Huck:dunno:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

That will be fine. Each side of the Y connector will realize a 3 dB drop in output, but you should be able to easily adjust for that with your level controls.


----------



## geekwithfamily (Aug 31, 2006)

If you care about cable quality these splitters are very transparent and shouldn't degrade the signal:
http://www.musicdirect.com/products/detail.asp?sku=AMCTY01

Their benefits include: tight connection, teflon dialectric.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks!! Huck


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> so can I use the left and right pre-outs and place a "Y" connector on each,so I have two outs from each, (left and right) or will I create a problem for my integrated?


Yes, you can use a "Y" adapter on this output. There will be no drop in output, as the preamp acts as a voltage source. The split signals are in parallel, and as such remain the same voltage since the current is quite low as a result of the rather large impedance mismatch between the preamp output (typically 100 ohms) and a power amps input (typically 10K to 50K). This type of interface is known as a voltage bridge and may be successfully split many times before any degradation is realized.

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I was wrong about the 3db drop, then. My apologies.


----------

